
Welcoming Mozilla to Matrix - Arathorn
https://matrix.org/blog/2019/12/19/welcoming-mozilla-to-matrix/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21835749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21835749).

------
sciurus
Link to Mozilla's announcement: [https://discourse.mozilla.org/t/synchronous-
messaging-at-moz...](https://discourse.mozilla.org/t/synchronous-messaging-at-
mozilla-the-decision/50620)

~~~
abathur
Discussion of Mozilla's announcement also at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21835749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21835749)

------
shd4
New Vector ([https://www.vector.im/](https://www.vector.im/)) is actively
hiring more designers to come work fulltime on Riot’s UI and UX as they shift
Riot’s focus from being developer-led to design-led.

That's great news!

[https://apply.workable.com/new-
vector/j/6CB817C79E/](https://apply.workable.com/new-vector/j/6CB817C79E/)

